# how to resize 700kb PDF to less than 500kb?



## JanJan (Apr 23, 2013)

how to resize 700kb PDF to less than 500kb? pls help...i need to submit an application online and the thing wouldnt let me to since the file size is too large...i dont have acrobat pro...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 23, 2013)

You can use this website-
http://convert.neevia.com/pdfcompress/

If that does not compress it enough:
I would recommend downloading irfanview, an alternative to adobe. http://www.irfanview.com/
Open your pdf in this, then go save as, and in the save menu that comes up, change the compression to a lower quality-





Source-
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-ways-reduce-size-pdf-file/


----------



## JanJan (Apr 23, 2013)

thing is it save to jpeg the site doesnt accept it. i actually used my mom's macbook to convert it so it's all go now. thanks!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2013)

What was meant was using the compression method of JPEG for the PDF. The file extension and "container" would still be PDF.


----------

